# Another Squirrel



## BaneofSmallGame (Sep 22, 2010)

Hello Everyone.

The other night I had my second successful squirrel kill. Unfortunately, it was with neither with my chains or stones, but a kill nonetheless.

Surprisingly, I was out shooting in the backyard for about a half an hour and was heading in when I saw this little bugger. It was getting a bit dark so I was finishing up a practice session with my oak boardcut and daisy tubes. I had been shooting with 3/8 steel and hex nuts of assorted sizes because the daisy pouch is quite small.

Immediately upon seeing him I grabbed one of the larger sized locking nuts from my pocket... I'd say a 1/2". He was about 25 feet away from me and not to far from the base of a tree so I had to shoot pretty quick before he fled.

Sure enough, first shot....hit him in the back of the head as he had his back slightly turned to me. No penetration, but he basically made an attempt to flee and scurried a foot or two before toppling over to his death from the trauma.










It was pretty dark once I took the pic with my phone, so I apologize for the quality. It sure feels good to rid the neighborhood of another one of these tyrants. I'm still looking for my first chain+stone kill, so far it has eluded me, I'll just keep shooting until my efforts come to fruition. I'll take this one for now!

Thanks for looking - John


----------



## lucifer93 (May 4, 2010)

Great shot, it takes a lot of skill to get these little buggers


----------



## philly (Jun 13, 2010)

My favorite target, great shootimg and a good meal awaits you.
Philly


----------



## chico (Feb 2, 2013)

Nice kill, good shooting.


----------

